# Picture of Glacia White with 19" '5-Arm Star' Alloys?



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Anyone seen a picture of a Glacia (or Ibis) White TT with the 19" '5-Arm Star' Alloys or the upgraded 19" '5-twin spokes' as I'm trying to decide which ones to have?


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Here's a start:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well you could look at mine as the wheels are almost the same .... as is the car from side profile :lol:


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Does this help?
I think the CJ3 5-Arm Star works better on a white car.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

This video shows the combination in question in a couple scenes. (CJ3 5-Arm Star on a White Car)


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't think any photo or video is available with these wheels yet. They look quite similar to the MK2 TTS 19" wheels to me... (speaking about the 5-twin-spoke).

Video (white):


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

Patatus is everywhere!!!


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

moda said:


> Patatus is everywhere!!!


 :mrgreen:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

If any of you come across a Glacia White TT on your test drives, please take a few snaps and post them on here and give me your thoughts so that I can get a better feel for whether I am going to stick to this colour once my build date is confirmed.


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Sorry no wheels - viewed 6 tt's and none of the cars had your wheels.


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Other white car at the back is Ibis.


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

I am glad I did not go for white or red!


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

nkpt7 said:


> I am glad I did not go for white or red!


We have ordered red, saw it today in natural light and loved it, looked great. But colour is very much a personal choice.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures MrsTT. I have to say that I still have a few nagging doubts but the pictures that you have posted of the Glacia White TT, especially the one from the side, really does look classy. Conversely, the Tango can look just a little bit 'watery' in some shots and is not as deep a colour as I would like. Perhaps this is because I currently have a Volcano Red TT which has a bit more depth to it.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Its very hard to truly capture most colours faithfully with a camera, especially when the subject is under artificial light. Even to the human eye Glacier can appear different from different angles. I parked next to one in a multi storey carpark and from one angle it looked like a pale grey :roll: Or maybe that's because it was next to my ibis white. LIghting and the surroundings have a profound effect on how we see colours.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I've found Ibis can look a little off white when parked next to the Glacier, which to me gives the impression of Glacier having a tinge of grey to it. I think the Glacier White is a lovely colour.


----------

